
Senate plans disastrous tax on vesting that could kill stock compensation - rahulshiv
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/13/tax-on-vesting/
======
Finnucane
If a startup is giving equity to employees because they have nothing else to
give them, what is that equity actually worth? Isn't it possible they'd be
paying more taxes later if the company is actually successful, and thus its
stock is actually worth something?

